# Noob's Basics



## 360twin (12/3/14)

I've eventually got what I consider the basics, and it only takes up a bit more space than my tobacco, rolling papers and lighter used to (but looks way cooler). I normally carry one cig in my pocket for vaping in the car, but this neat little case goes in my topbox next to my lunch tin when I'm on my bike 

Silver EVOD tank (wife has the other with both batteries from the kit)
Mini ProTank 2 (ver.2)

Innokin itaste VV (ver.3)
EVOD 650mAh VV Twist

Both chargers (damn Innokin needs its own)
10ml of juice
Probably going to add a vapeonly BDCC soon, so the wife can have a spare tank (she doesn't know it, but she NEEDS one ...)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Neat.


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

nice and neat


----------



## annemarievdh (12/3/14)

Very practical, I carry mine in my handbag at all times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

I carry mine in my work backpack. 

Would like to get a torch holster for my SVD cause well damn, it would look sweet on the waist when not in the mouth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

